# Sighting on my bow



## sirhcmiller (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey im new here and I am fairly new to bow hunting. I'm having problems with sighting in my bow. My bow continues to shoot low even with all of the pins as low as they go. Does anyone have an idea what it could be? I was thinking maybe the peep sight needs to be adjusted or is it just my sight?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

What I would do is go into a bow shop and have them put a t square on the string. and make sure your knock is properly alligned as well as the sight. You should be able to adjust the whole sight up and down, I usually set mine up so it as low as it can be without touching or coming to close to a broadhead... Next make sure your peep isn't set to high up, however that shoulden't be the case as that is simply your line of sight through the site. It may be off though

Just remember to FOLLOW THE ARROW. If you shoot low, lower your site, shoot high raise your site!

Everything tight?


----------



## sirhcmiller (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Yeah i have all five pins as low as they go. So I took two off so i would only have three and they are still all the way down. The entire sight is as low as it goes as well... I'm going to take it to a bow store as soon as I get a chance. I wanna get it ready for bow season!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Also, make sure your form is right. Watch the arrow hit the target through the sight. If your dropping your bow arm prematurely, this could be a cause of low hits.

Square up your rest to nock point. Set your rest up so the arrow bisects or covers the "berger hole" in the riser. Most bows you want to start with a level or 1/8" high nock point. I start mine level and go from there.

Have you shot it through paper yet? What kind of bow? Draw weight? Arrows?


----------



## sirhcmiller (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a RedHead Toxik... draw is at 65... I might be dropping my elbow. I haven't payed much attention to my form. What's this shootin through paper?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Shoot through paper at about 6 feet. See what kind of tear it leaves and you can tell how your arrows are flying.

If your bow isnt set up right (which it may not be) your arrows wont be flying "straight as an arrow". They may be flying tail left, right, or nock high or low.

Theres some great info on it here:

http://www.eastonarchery.com/pdf/tuning_guide.pdf

Paper tuning IMO is a MUST to get everything working in your favor. Paper tuning will make broadhead tuning MUCH easier later.

Remember, youll need to also shoot broaheads after paper tuning to make sure they have the same point of impact as your field tips. The blades on the broadhead act as another set of fletching, only instead of stabilizing your arrow like your fletching does, they will steer it, sometimes causing a different point of impact than field points. You owe it to the animal.


----------



## sirhcmiller (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks man. you're a huge help. I'm going to get my bow from my house tomorrow, and I'll test it after work.

Thanks,
Chris


----------

